# Fische sind da ...



## Tabor12 (7. Sep. 2012)

Ich hab gerade gesehen in unserem fischlosen Pflanzenteich einen ganzen Schwarm 8-10 Jungtiere silbern durchsichtig ca. 2-3 cm groß... wir haben mit Flußwasser (Mur) gefüllt.... 
na super .... mal sehen ....
Was würdet ihr machen ? Sie schwimmen jetzt in der ganz flachen Zone und jagen die Mücken ... soweit würds eh passen, aber eigentlich sind keine Fische geplant ....

LG Irene


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

Hi!

wie gross ist Euer Teich denn?   sonst wärs ja erst mal wurscht...


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

Irene,
das sollten Arten sein, die fließendes und sauerstoffreiches Wasser mögen.
Kann sein, eine geziehlte Auswahl an Besatz ist günstiger.


----------



## bekamax (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

Hallo Irene,


so woars oba net gmant ;o)))

GlG
Karin


----------



## Tabor12 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

eine Ente is auch gelandet vor 1 Stunde gelandet, gschaut und wieder weggeflogen .....

LG


----------



## LotP (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*



Tabor12 schrieb:


> eine Ente is auch gelandet vor 1 Stunde gelandet, gschaut und wieder weggeflogen .....
> 
> LG


meine erzfeind^^ war scho mal kurz davor auf die jagd zu gehn xD


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

Ja, komisch wie schnell sich das herumspricht dass hier Wasser ist ... okay, die Fische sind wohl mit der Pumpe eingesaugt, die Ente hat gestern mal Erkundungsflug gemacht und die Feldermäuse kommen täglich - in so kurzer Zeit tut sich wirklich viel... ich hoffe die Ente hat weitererzählt dass wir Hunde haben und es bei uns garaar nicht schön ist ....

LG Irene


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

@ Karin: Des kann jeder sagn... 

LG


----------



## bekamax (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*


----------



## Marlowe (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*


----------



## Tabor12 (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

vielleicht kann ein großer Fischkenner erkennen auf den Bildern was es für Fische sind ? an den schwarzen Punkten des einen vielleicht ?

LG Irene


----------



## lissbeth66 (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

Also ich bin kein großer Fischkenner aber ich weiß das Forellen Punkte an den Seiten , Rücken und Schwanzflossen haben 

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es das ist , zumindest hab ich Deine Frage hiermit wieder hochgestupst


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Fische sind da ...*

Hallo Irene,

die Fotos helfen da nicht wirklich weiter 

Aber hast Du mal erforscht, welche Fische bei Euch in der Mur überhaupt vorkommen. Das grenzt das Gerate doch schon ein. Der örtliche Anglerverein kann Dir da bestimmt auf die Sprünge helfen. Oder Deine Fische sogar identifizieren.


----------

